# Please post photos of Pompano Jigs.



## 77834 (Aug 18, 2015)

Please post photos of your most successful Pompano jigs.
Thanks.


----------



## barefootin (Jul 28, 2008)

Banana & ball jigs in the wind or surf. 3/8 to 5/8 oz. with swing hooks are my favorite.








In calmer clear waters I go with smaller 1/4 oz. fixed set jigs with more natural colors.


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

barefootin said:


>


I like the way that wobble jig looks


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

*my standup pomp jig*

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 3 characters.


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice stand-up jig. I use Erie jigs off the beach quite a bit.


----------



## barefootin (Jul 28, 2008)

Very nice indeed on the stand up.


----------

